# My first show, ever..



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

My TB mare and I will be competing in our first ever show this sunday. I mean not just first show together, first show for both of us. We are competing in a cross country event, nothing huge. I was told the biggest jump is 3'9, however there are smaller options. Most of the jumps aren't terribly big, and my mare and I are schooling right about 3'3 comfortably, so I don't feel overwhelmed with the jump sizes. She is a very brave horse to the standard jumps and tree logs, but has never been over water or flowers or brick walls or anything like that. So I am freaking out a tad about all this new stuff. 
I know my freaking out will only make her more nervous, so does anyone have any words of wisdom? 

She also tends to be very prancy and very alert when in new places, anything I can do to help her with this?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Is this a joke? You're going to your first ever show and planning on jumping a solid 3'9" XC fence? I'm very confused.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

No no I'm not jumping that. I said that is the biggest possible fence but there are smaller options...those will be the ones we are taking. Most aren't that big, or anywhere close. I stated that to give an idea of the type or level of cross country show. I have no idea how else to describe it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you talking about a hunter pace where the jumps are optional? If you were doing cross country at at show, the height is dictated by the division you enter.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not certain what the technical names are. It's just a cross country course with like 3 levels of jumps, it's judged off of how fast you complete it. I guess the shortest route is over the larger jumps. Maybe it is a hunter pace. I really have no idea. I have never followed anything in the showing world. This will be the first show I've ever even seen, well besides youtube.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

It sounds more like a hunter pace. You will have a blast. I'm doing one too this weekend. Have fun.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, that sounds like a hunter pace. Cross country isn't a stand alone competiton - it's done in conjunction with dressage and show jumping at events. 

Definitely take the lowest options if this is your first time out with your mare. Get there early and give her a chance to settle in in a new environment. The hunter paces in familiar with can be done in teams, can you go with a more experienced rider and horse? They can let you know what to do when you get there and following another horse over the jumps may put your mare more at ease.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

So yes you guys are correct. The event was a hunter pace, hunter derby and cross country. We did get out there fairly early to practice the jumps and not once did my mare even bat an eye, she was calm and collected the entire time. I went with my trainer and two of her younger lesson students who were riding lesson horses. my newbie mare actually did ten times better than the old experienced jumpers. We only competed in the cross country course, as I couldn't figure out the jump pattern and was exhausted by the time those events started. There was approximately 60 riders and we ended up taking 6th place, so I am extremely proud!


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

The video is from our first practice run over these jumps, however this was after we had done the cross country course 5 times and we were both exhausted! I'm very pleased with how she reacted to all the other horses and people all day however. She stayed very focused on me and didn't do a single thing naughty. We both had a blast doing the cross country portion, especially since she was able to stretch her legs and get some running done! (now mind you, this wasn't a typical cross country event. It was timed, and there was only one jump size, it was very low key, no huge jumps or water jumps, it was like beginner beginner level.)


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

And last one, after the show she knew she did a good job. Love her!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You look great!! Glad you had fun. I think we can safely assume you are hooked? Do we have a new eventer in the family?


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha yes you can say I'm hooked! We had so much fun! I've never seen her enjoy working so much! There isn't many shows in my area so we won't be doing too much, but we sure will continue to do it for fun and attend the few shows we can!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I haven't met a horse yet that hates it. I did one over the weekend too. Lots of fun.


----------

